

ScaleConf SouthAfrica - Conference on scalable websites and services - scaleconf
http://scaleconf.org
Web Conference in South Africa on scalable websites and services with speakers from Github, Amazon, Yammer and more.
======
richardkeller
It's about time we had some decent dev conferences in SA. The only other two
worth noting are infosec-related, namely ZACon and ITWeb Security Summit.

~~~
scaleconf
we thought so too :) - help us spread the word on twitter @scaleconf

------
vhata
Speakers include Zach Holman from GitHub, Coda Hale from Yammer, Simone
Brunozzi from Amazon, and Chris Brown from OpsCode.

